# Best Muscle groups to work together??



## Tris10 (May 9, 2012)

Just wondering the different opinions.. I typically do two a day. Which groups do you guys or women work together?


----------



## the_predator (May 9, 2012)

Man, you are going to get a ton of answers on this one. Chest and triceps, back and biceps, chest and biceps, back and triceps, shoulders and triceps, shoulders and biceps, push/pull/legs and the list goes on. There does seem to be one unwritten rule though...train legs by themselves. I guess in the end it all depends on what works for you and gets you to grow!


----------



## bjg (May 9, 2012)

many choices here...i can tell you what i do
i do 
1-Back : with it i do sometimes biceps and sometimes rear deltoids and sometimes both
2- Chest: Alone or with it sometimes triceps , sometimes shoulders without rear, sometimes both
3- legs: mostly alone
4- abs: 3-4 times a week i do them with anything

and of course sometimes i do just one muscle a day but i never do chest the day after triceps or shoulders, or back the day after biceps.


----------



## Tris10 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! Thats pretty much what i do. Didnt know if there was two groups that EVERYONE does the same lol


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 9, 2012)

You can make a training split and work any muscle group you want together as long as there is enough recovery before you train it again.


----------



## exphys88 (May 9, 2012)

I prefer:
Chest/tris
Back/bis
Legs
Shoulders/traps

There are very few absolutes in this field though, many guys find success in many different routines.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 9, 2012)

Chest/Tri's
Back/Bi's
Shoulders/Traps
Bi's/Tri's
Quads/Hams


I like to train arms twice a week so that's how I do it. I work calves and abs in when I can. Usually 2X a week. Been working great for me


----------



## colochine (May 9, 2012)

Chest/bi's
Legs
Back/tris
Shoulders/calves

Slampigs.


----------



## Kimosabi (May 11, 2012)

I do the same workout as Diesel618 but every once in a while I like doing Chest/Back. Especially on pool day.  I feel so big all day.


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2012)

chest,arms
legs
back,tri
shoulders,arms


----------



## bjg (May 12, 2012)

Kimosabi said:


> I do the same workout as Diesel618 but every once in a while I like doing Chest/Back. Especially on pool day.  I feel so big all day.


 chest back is not bad at all from time to time


----------



## Robert Parrish (May 12, 2012)

Why legs only?


----------



## strongrunbox (May 12, 2012)

Shoulders + back
Chest + arms


----------



## btex34n88 (May 13, 2012)

Bi's/Tri's/shoulders
Legs/calves/abs/shoulders
Chest/Back/abs
Bi's/Tri's/shoulders
Legs/Calves/abs/shoulders
OFF DAY
Repeat

I usually rotate out the extra leg day with chest every 2 months, arms are done twice a week and i split shoulders between days


----------



## LightBearer (May 13, 2012)

After following a typical back/bi chest/tri routine, i switch to chest/bi back/tri and it seems to give a great pump for a few sessions 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2012)

masseter/brachioradialis combo.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 17, 2012)

^^^Cell phone curls on the tread mill


----------



## Robert Parrish (May 18, 2012)

Okay, was asking why a leg-only day a stupid question?


----------



## TheCurse (May 18, 2012)

change is the essence of growth.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 23, 2012)

i like to do one muscle group a day if possible.If not ill do tries and shoulder and bies and chest or even the other way around.


----------

